

Youtube is down (for me). Anyone else? - dansingerman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCbuRA_D3KU&noredirect=1

======
dansingerman
All video URLs I have tried (over 50) report a 500 with a screen like this:
[http://oi40.tinypic.com/2ni6y4g.jpg](http://oi40.tinypic.com/2ni6y4g.jpg)

Curious.

Am using chrome on Mac OS X.

But working in Safari and Firefox.

Any idea what all that means?

------
pvaclavek
It happens to me only when I'm logged in. In anonymous chrome window
everything works.

~~~
shock
For certain videos in chromium I would get "This video is not currently
available" in the flash player but the same url would work if opened in
private browsing window. I fixed it by clearing the cache and cookies.

------
MartinMcGirk
I find DownForEveryoneOrJustMe
([http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/))
to be an invaluable tool for this kind of question.

------
bifrost
Its up for me, but I don't use their player so that could be part of it.

------
dTal
Not for me.

